# Blue Buffalo Vs. Canidae



## jeremy12095 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have been feeding my GSD Blue Buffalo - Large Breed Puppy for a while now, we started her out first on Purina Puppy Chow- LBP but it was so bad, soft stool skin issues. So we had to switch.

She turns 1 year next month and was told by the vet to move her to either an adult or all life stages.


I would like to know which is better to feed, Blue Buffalo Large Breed Adult, or Canidae All Life Stages?

I know Canidae is cheaper, but to me price isnt an option. I do not like the raw food option though some swear by it.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I would look at the Canidae Grain Free line.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Try both. My daughter's dog used to look phenomenal on Canidae but then they changed things up and he got dry coat. 
I think she feeds Taste of the Wild now.


----------



## KanesCash (Nov 6, 2012)

I've fed my boys blue buffalo ever since they were 7 weeks old, the dogs really like it and i havent had any health issues with them, they're both very active and everyone is always telling me how healthy they look. Now at 2 and a half and a year and a half, i feed both of them blue wilderness for large breed dogs, I decided to stay with the same brand since I havent had any issues with it. I do recommend that you transition into their new food slowly, start with a third of new food mixed in two thirds of the puppy food, until eventually all of it is the adult food. I thought that by keeping the same brand of food I wouldnt have to do this but with Cash (the younger one), his stomach was a bit upset for a few days while he got used to it, after that week everything went back to normal


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

If you don't care about the price...Blue gets 5 Stars. The highest ratings
from Dog Food Advisor while Canidae only receives a 4 stars.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

^ Those "stars" are based on the opinion of the creator, they have no real use on determining what a good food is.

Feed what you're comfortable with, what fits in your price range and what your dog does best on. Personally I'm not big on either brand, Canidae is Diamond owned and Blue Buffalo is pretty grain heavy on their regular lines for the high $$$ of it. Their Wilderness line is pretty decent but you're going to pay a hefty price for it.

Can you get Victor anywhere nearby? Victor Super Premium Dog Food and click 'find a dealer'. Victor is a good brand overall, won't break the bank and comes in grain inclusive and grain free formulas. Would be worth a shot if you can find it.


----------



## RedR327 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with the last post. Those foods fit in the medium quality grade but BB is absurdly expensive at $1.70lb.

Feed stores have equal quality foods for less than half that. 

I wouldn't consider either as good as Pro Plan or Eukanuba.

Of the two I would go with Canidae, but not the ALS formula. The one I like is the higher protein "single grain" formula or the one labelled Chicken and Rice.

The GF foods are not good quality as they are made by Diamond and have high levels of Ash, especially phosphrous.


----------



## Kissyperry (Feb 11, 2011)

I feed my guy BB Fish and Sweet Potato. I've never fed him a puppy food.
ZERO complaints. 
Mine has a touch of a sensitive belly and this is the only food that has given him no issues. Super shiny coat, very active- looks great. He doesn't get a huge amount of it either, at a touch over 100lbs, he gets 4 cups a day total. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

jeremy12095 said:


> I have been feeding my GSD Blue Buffalo - Large Breed Puppy for a while now, we started her out first on Purina Puppy Chow- LBP but it was so bad, soft stool skin issues. So we had to switch.
> 
> She turns 1 year next month and was told by the vet to move her to either an adult or all life stages.
> 
> ...


Try both and let the dog decide. I feed Canidae, both boys do very well on it.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you looked at the ingredients for Pro Plan and Eukanuba? There is no way either is a better choice than Blue Buffalo .. particularly the wilderness formula which is what I feed my senior dog (can't comment on the other brand..never used it).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a dog on Canidae. She's doing very well on it. She never turns her nose up on it.


----------

